# ZED Audio Rodek amps



## big jerm (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking for some info on Rodek amps. Basic history or timeline, gen I, gen II, or series i,e? Don't need specs.
I have used Zed amps for over 20 years, Autotek BTS and Hifonics VII.


----------



## big jerm (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## big jerm (Dec 26, 2010)

Bump ! Y'all don't want to help. Guess I'll have to call Steve.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

wow ! oldskool rodek rocked let me see what i can dig up for ya!!
use the search button and there is a complete history of ZED AMPS


----------

